# Hello, Visitor Coming to Manila!



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello -

I usually post & participate on the Mexico part of this forum, as my wife of nearly 30 years is from there and we plan our retirement move in another year or two. Since before I retired from the Army, she has developed her own interest in volunteer humanitarian service which has taken her all over the world usually on her own. This is fine with me, as she followed me everywhere while raising our family during my military career. However, every once-in-a-while she receives an opportunity to travel somewhere that is too hard for me to resist...

Next week (on the 12th) we'll fly to Manila for a conference she'll be involved with. This means that I'll have 3 or 4 days & evenings completely to myself while she is busy, before we return to the US on the 20th. While there we'll be staying at the <Snip> Manila. I understand this is not far from Makati & "The Greenbelt" area which I've heard are worth exploring. Obviously, I'll be like a fish out of water as a white-dough American ******; a veteran to boot; and disabled, needing a cane to get around. I'm sure there are a lot stereotypes that could be applied to my image & appearance once there. At least I'm fluent in Spanish for what that's worth!

I started my career in the Navy back in the 70s and heard all of the salacious tales of the Philippines back then, although I never made a WestPac cruise to see it for myself. I also heard it's a great place of enormous variety with wonderful people & delicious food and a long interesting history. I could sure use some guidance for what to see, especially while I'll have time on my hands without worrying if my wife is interested, or not. I love great seafood, backgammon & cultural history with local sight-seeing and people watching. Anything about WWII and its US & Spanish historical connections are also of interest.

FInally, what would be some interesting products to look for that are locally produced & available for a fraction of cost here in the US? Thanks for your input... would look forward to maybe crossing paths with some of you while there!


Dan Hilbert ("Howler")
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy Dan and welcome to the other side of the world. You are sure to get a lot of input and ideas from others here on the page. As a moderator on the site, I don't want to muddy the water too much.

I'll just offer a few ideas and let others chime in. First and foremost is safety. This is unlike anywhere else you have ever been. Metro Manila in some areas is not too bad. But you never want to be out after dark in Manila or other locations.
Also, it is to your benefit to be with your wife or an extremely close and trusted friend and not out alone too much.

Using a cane you will have to be especially careful when out. Sidewalks, where they exist can be a mine field of cracks, uneven surfaces, and even open holes and sewers etc.

There is a lot of WWII history all over the country but it's best to go on a professional tour if one can be found rather than trying find and go to these places yourself.

We live about two hours North of Manila and don't get there very often. So hopefully there will be others that will have better and more ideas than I.

Just use caution on posts here where someone could offer to meet and show you around etc. That is a ploy in this country that can be designed to part you from your property, cash, or worse.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, Jet Lag! I like the rapport I've seen among your members in reading over some of your threads of discussion. In Mexico, at least I'm on familiar ground & completely fluent in the language & culture. But the Philippines, like you said, is on the other side of the world... and a world apart from my experiences here. Again, thanks for your cautions & recommendations... I look forward to hearing from some of your other members about the area in & near where I'll be staying.

You mentioned guided tours... what are the reputable ones & where / how would I find them?

Holler if any of y'all ever get over this way or to Mexico!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howler said:


> Thanks, Jet Lag! I like the rapport I've seen among your members in reading over some of your threads of discussion. In Mexico, at least I'm on familiar ground & completely fluent in the language & culture. But the Philippines, like you said, is on the other side of the world... and a world apart from my experiences here. Again, thanks for your cautions & recommendations... I look forward to hearing from some of your other members about the area in & near where I'll be staying.
> 
> You mentioned guided tours... what are the reputable ones & where / how would I find them?
> 
> Holler if any of y'all ever get over this way or to Mexico!!


Hi Again,

The page has been kinda quiet the last few days but should pick up again. To tell ya the truth I don't know any tour operators in the area. Best way would be to visit with the guest services manager at your hotel when you arrive. Have them recommend a good (large) travel agency or the like.
Also, for your safety and or privacy, I removed the name of your hotel ..

Jet


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just my thoughts, I'm relatively new to this life in the Philippines.
1) Just like in Mexico, there are people that will act like they don't know English. It's literally a Filipinos second language. Just ask someone else, the Filipino people are very nice. They are nice but they will also smile while they rob you blind, be careful of pickpockets. They are better here than in N.Y. City.
2) your wife will be meeting with associates that want you to enjoy yourselves while you're here. That's why they choose the Philippines for her meeting. Just ask them and they will ensure you feel safe and enjoy your stay.
3) if you like sea food you'll love it here. Don't expect Bubba Gumps or Red Lobster. This is the freshest seafood you will get. Just try it all, you'll be glad you did and when you get home you'll wish you were still here just for the food.
4) terrorism is real. The latest warning from the embassy singled out the southern part of the Philippines, but there is a presence of ISIS here and also rebels through out the Philippines. Just be aware of your surroundings and always have someone with you. I was at the barber yesterday and the barber was telling me that the rebels where causing problems lately in the mountains here and to be careful. Like I said they are a good and friendly people but be careful. 
5) it's nice to give to a poor little kid here, but if you do expect Every kid in town to be on you Like a rat on a Cheeto. 
6) with The cane issue, you will need to think of transportation. The Jeepney's (buses) may be a problem. You could rent a car, but I can almost guarantee manila driving is not what you get in the U.S. If you're a good driver it is bad, of your a crazy driver then try it you'll like it.

These are just my observations. It really is a good place to be and there is a lot of beautiful places to visit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Regarding sights to see. A day trip to Corrigidor is very good, full of WWII history. The ferry goes from the peir by the cultural centre which is a short taxi ride from Makati. It's a guided bus tour on the island so mobility should not be a problem, and a great day out.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just wanted to quickly add my 2 pesos.

I am a Disabled Vet myself with a cane and have no trouble getting around. In fact the people will try to help you with doors, carry your packages, help you in and out of trikes (you will be in for a joy there) etc. Yes the sidewalks can sometimes be an issue to navigate with the cracks and holes, but just be careful.

You are not a newbie, if you have been in the Military for 30 years, and have been overseas at some point in your career, then you already know the drill as how to act and observe all the info from the safety briefings etc. Manila is just like anywhere else (just maybe a little more-so) where you just need to be aware of you surroundings. 

Talk to the hotel people about tours and things to do. I would recommend getting a car and driver instead of driving yourself at least until you see the type of traffic you will be in...(5 to 6 rows of traffic inside 3 lanes at best). Taxis are both meter and non-metered (negotiable fare) so make sure you know which you are getting into to. 

You should have a good time, so enjoy yourself.

JM101

I went back and reread your post...How could you NOT have made a WestPac if you joined the Navy in the 70s....I made 4 of them from 1969 to 1973. (lol)


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I rented a car and driver in August. It cost P1000 a day for the car and P500 for the driver. It was great, he took me everywhere I wanted to go and had good recommendations. He picked me up at 7am and dropped me off at 10pm. I did pay for his breakfast, lunch and dinner. Which was great because he took me to restaurants he would eat at and I spent his prices. So I wound up paying about P500 a day for food. So for just over $40 USD I saw all of ******.

I've heard of guys getting Taxi drivers in Manila for about the same price.


----------



## Kobe81 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi! I would suggest that you go to these places for food experiences. 

1. Dampa in Macapagal Avenue this is somewhere in Pasay
2. Greenbelt is more like an upscale place with expensive restaurants- I suggest you may want to go here for drinks because it's a safer ground - near to your hotel and security is at par with its visitors. This is where foreigners usually hang out. 
3. Since you are in Makati, might as well try Circles (2nd best buffet in Manila after Spirals imho) they have half price for their lunch buffet.
4. Consider this a part of the local sight seeing - in Manila there's a place called Intramuros and it's the most historical place in Manila there is to be, however since this is the ghetto Manila be careful of your belongings, as Jet Lag pointed out you never want to be out at night especially at this part of PH. Near Intramuros is a Chinese community place called - Binondo- visit here for the tastiest yet cheapest dim sum.
5. If you like to go to Tagaytay, there are a lot of local restaurants to try In here too. Weather is far nicer. You may want to try Antonio's. 

Enjoy your short stay in the Philippines!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

We were in Intramuros for NYs weekend and took a Calesa ride 750php around the walled city, opted for the additional ride outside the walls for another 750 php about 2 hrs total. Very interesting and informative. Tagaytay you would probably want a driver/vehicle, don't go on a weekend or holiday traffic would be terrible. If you go there Breakfast at Antonio's is fantastic, good view of the lake from the ridge. Think Antonio's has 3 restros now, one by the rotunda, the high class one and Breakfast at Antonio's which has a great menu.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Excursions*



Jet Lag said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> The page has been kinda quiet the last few days but should pick up again. To tell ya the truth I don't know any tour operators in the area. Best way would be to visit with the guest services manager at your hotel when you arrive. Have them recommend a good (large) travel agency or the like.
> Also, for your safety and or privacy, I removed the name of your hotel ..
> ...


Jet - here's what I've found about tours recommended through my hotel:

https://www.getyourguide.com/s/?q=Philippines&date_from=2016-03-19&date_to=2016-03-26

Was wondering how reasonable the prices were especially with the travel involved in some of them... or if it's a matter of looking elsewhere once I hit the ground running... uh, with my cane?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Donwarner87 said:


> Just my thoughts, I'm relatively new to this life in the Philippines.
> 1) Just like in Mexico, there are people that will act like they don't know English. It's literally a Filipinos second language. Just ask someone else, the Filipino people are very nice. They are nice but they will also smile while they rob you blind, be careful of pickpockets. They are better here than in N.Y. City.
> 2) your wife will be meeting with associates that want you to enjoy yourselves while you're here. That's why they choose the Philippines for her meeting. Just ask them and they will ensure you feel safe and enjoy your stay.
> 3) if you like sea food you'll love it here. Don't expect Bubba Gumps or Red Lobster. This is the freshest seafood you will get. Just try it all, you'll be glad you did and when you get home you'll wish you were still here just for the food.
> ...


Thanks DW for a great list of ideas & suggestions! It was interesting when my wife was telling me of the cautions she received from some of her Filipina mothers at her school about the pickpockets, crime & kids on the street. Sad, but it's similar to what can happen in Mexico, too. I had to smirk at the mention of how some could smile as they robbed you blind to your face... I'd seen that one somewhere else in this forum, too.

Great input on the seafood & the trip to Corregidor... We look forward to that, while I've also found a tour offering for Corregidor.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howler said:


> Jet - here's what I've found about tours recommended through my hotel:
> 
> https://www.getyourguide.com/s/?q=Philippines&date_from=2016-03-19&date_to=2016-03-26
> 
> Was wondering how reasonable the prices were especially with the travel involved in some of them... or if it's a matter of looking elsewhere once I hit the ground running... uh, with my cane?


That's an impressive list and prices seem low enough. I'd use those tours and prices as a comparative base line. Then kind of shop around when you get here.
You'll have to adjust your sched also when here due to long travel times in Manila and the never ending heat that can take a lot of the fun out of being on the go.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Regarding sights to see. A day trip to Corrigidor is very good, full of WWII history. The ferry goes from the peir by the cultural centre which is a short taxi ride from Makati. It's a guided bus tour on the island so mobility should not be a problem, and a great day out.


Great! Your suggestion sounds as good and more economical than the tour notice I was reading about in a previous post. It's one of the sights I definitely plan to see!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

JM101 said:


> I went back and reread your post...How could you NOT have made a WestPac if you joined the Navy in the 70s....I made 4 of them from 1969 to 1973. (lol)


Yeah... I know! It was near the end of my enlistment and I was told that I would have to extend or re-enlist to go to the "A" school I wanted and / or to make the WestPac. I chose to get out & get on with my life never realizing that I would return to the service (this time the Army) as a career... and how much I would regret not having the experience of a WestPac, especially after having gone through overhaul & REFTRA with my ship (the Kitty Hawk, CV-63). Oh well, we live & learn and sometimes regret!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Getting a Car & Driver...?*



Donwarner87 said:


> I rented a car and driver in August. It cost P1000 a day for the car and P500 for the driver. It was great, he took me everywhere I wanted to go and had good recommendations. He picked me up at 7am and dropped me off at 10pm. I did pay for his breakfast, lunch and dinner. Which was great because he took me to restaurants he would eat at and I spent his prices. So I wound up paying about P500 a day for food. So for just over $40 USD I saw all of ******.
> 
> I've heard of guys getting Taxi drivers in Manila for about the same price.


When you say your rented a car... was that through an agency? How could you be sure the driver would not take off with a car you were responsible for? I like the idea & it sounds more like what my wife & I like to do when we get off cruise ships in the Caribbean. Is there a recommended source of drivers that you know of?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Food!*



Kobe81 said:


> Hi! I would suggest that you go to these places for food experiences.
> 
> 1. Dampa in Macapagal Avenue this is somewhere in Pasay
> 2. Greenbelt is more like an upscale place with expensive restaurants- I suggest you may want to go here for drinks because it's a safer ground - near to your hotel and security is at par with its visitors. This is where foreigners usually hang out.
> ...


Thanks for the great suggestions... food is something that I will have to take in at least 3 times a day, so the variety is welcome. Aside from Americanized interpretations of Chinese, Thai & Vietnamese foods, our only knowledge of Filipina food is confined to lumpia, spring rolls... and I tried a balut in California on a dare. It wasn't bad, but I didn't want to look at it!

The intramuros section is of interest to me... a doctor friend of mine is from there & we've discussed - in Spanish - some of its history. Thanks for the cautions to go with the suggestion. It also appears that the resort where I'll be staying will be big enough to keep me occupied when it is not a good time to go out in the city, alone or accompanied... but I don't want it to be the "sum of my experiences" in the Philippines!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> The page has been kinda quiet the last few days but should pick up again. To tell ya the truth I don't know any tour operators in the area. Best way would be to visit with the guest services manager at your hotel when you arrive. Have them recommend a good (large) travel agency or the like.
> Also, for your safety and or privacy, I removed the name of your hotel ..
> ...


S'all good Jet!! I realized that the time is opposite of what it is here (14 hours difference), so most responders would comment while I'm asleep & vice-versa. I really appreciate all the great comments, ideas & suggestions - this will be a valuable resource for me / us to access once I get there & start looking around.

Also, I really appreciate the vibe & apparent veteran tone of most of your forum members. In reading through some of the other threads I can see a lot of commonalities I've encountered over the years of being married to a wife from a different culture - sometimes in a different country. Although mine has been a great marriage (29+ years), I've seen a lot of the issues discussed... and lamented by others who didn't approach such a marriage with an open mind or with open eyes. It's great you have each other there for support & communication.

Again, I look forward to being there, seeing & tasting it all - and maybe crossing paths with some of you!! Thanks again!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howler said:


> S'all good Jet!! I realized that the time is opposite of what it is here (14 hours difference), so most responders would comment while I'm asleep & vice-versa. I really appreciate all the great comments, ideas & suggestions - this will be a valuable resource for me / us to access once I get there & start looking around.
> 
> Also, I really appreciate the vibe & apparent veteran tone of most of your forum members. In reading through some of the other threads I can see a lot of commonalities I've encountered over the years of being married to a wife from a different culture - sometimes in a different country. Although mine has been a great marriage (29+ years), I've seen a lot of the issues discussed... and lamented by others who didn't approach such a marriage with an open mind or with open eyes. It's great you have each other there for support & communication.
> 
> Again, I look forward to being there, seeing & tasting it all - and maybe crossing paths with some of you!! Thanks again!


Yea, It's a long way from here to there and lots of miles. It's an entirely different world here and one that if a person makes a move, takes about two years to kind of get use to.

Lots of us have lived here for a long time and just try to inform and or advise as best as possible. Same with like the Mexico and Australia pages etc. It's amazing how many people wind up moving from their home countries.

Anyway, you'll have a good time exploring when you get here. Just be mindful of the typhoon season from June through November or so. That kind of weather can make being here rather rough.

Jet Lag


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Usually the rental company will offer a driver with the rental for an additional cost. The company realizes the driving here is different than back home and they want to make money. My driver drove a tricycle for a living, so he made a killing off me and was able to make a little more for his family.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Shots & Immunizations?*

*Quick question gang:* Are there any shots, in particular, that are required for travel to the Philippines? As a veteran, I had all the shots for world travel up my retirement in 2001 and still have my shot record. My wife, however, is paranoid about being turned away at the gate or being put in quarantine for lacking a required shot or vaccination. Her shots are current because of a trip she took to Africa a couple of years ago.

Thanks again for so much help & suggestions... we're really looking forward to this!!


Howler


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

You don't need any shots coming in. But a word of caution, only drink bottled water. Even the tap water in your hotel. Don't drink it.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Donwarner87 said:


> You don't need any shots coming in. But a word of caution, only drink bottled water. Even the tap water in your hotel. Don't drink it.


Thanks for the word on the shots... was just checking to make sure I was up to date on that issue. About the water, sounds like funny beer commercials I've seen about Mexico in the past! That's something I've read over & over... but not about the hotels or resorts. Good idea to stick with the bottled water anyway! Again, thanks... will see y'all soon!!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I do have to agree with DO NOT DRINK THE WATER. A friend visited the Philippines and did not take that warning and got seriously sick. Another friend visited his girlfriend who gave him faucet water ended up in the hospital. Drink only mineral water! As far as required shots to enter the Philippines there are no requirements. Before moving to the Philippines I did visit the traveler’s clinic in my USA hospital. Most good hospital had one at that time. They had lots of information on every country in the world. I did get lots of free ligature on health in the Philippines. All the shots and medications that one usually do not get in the USA I got there. My insurance paid for them because from the traveler’s clinic (usually not covered).


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is another agreement to NOT drinking the water along with my play by play for making that mistake (I think)..

This is part two with a link to part one inside the post...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph.../979290-another-medical-emergency-pt-2-a.html


JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just a warning about bottled water, this has been mentioned several times before but there are two types of bottled water available, mineral and purified. Mineral water is not guaranteed to be safe, always choose purified water. It will say on the bottle if it is. Absolute and Wilkins are two to look out for.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*bottled waters: mineral vs. purified*



Gary D said:


> Just a warning about bottled water, this has been mentioned several times before but there are two types of bottled water available, mineral and purified. Mineral water is not guaranteed to be safe, always choose purified water. It will say on the bottle if it is. Absolute and Wilkins are two to look out for.


Thanks Gary - I used the term referring to "bottled water" in general, but without realizing there was a difference. Without this bit of information, I wouldn't have known the difference once there & thirsty! You probably saved my bowels!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fake bottled water*



Howler said:


> Thanks Gary - I used the term referring to "bottled water" in general, but without realizing there was a difference. Without this bit of information, I wouldn't have known the difference once there & thirsty! You probably saved my bowels!!


I wouldn't trust the guys selling water either on the side of the roads, looks so icy cold and delicious but taste like bleach. If you plan on allot of running around with a driver, get a cooler and keep your water cold to buy it on the side of the roads and mini stands is chancy, I got my typhoid shot because my wife got typhoid and was in the hospital for two weeks, some of my neighbors have short wells and water comes complete with larva and worms.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I wouldn't trust the guys selling water either on the side of the roads, looks so icy cold and delicious but taste like bleach. If you plan on allot of running around with a driver, get a cooler and keep your water cold to buy it on the side of the roads and mini stands is chancy, I got my typhoid shot because my wife got typhoid and was in the hospital for two weeks, some of my neighbors have short wells and water comes complete with larva and worms.


We buy large bottle, maybe 1gallon from a supermarket which we use to top up a small bottle for travelling. I don't worry about chilling it as it's not going to do you any good drinking chilled water when you are very hot and the bottle will sweat and make everything wet.

Regarding shots, just keep you childhood shots up to date and add at least typhoid. I also have hep a and b bu I think the typhiod is the most important.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Howler said:


> Jet - here's what I've found about tours recommended through my hotel:
> 
> https://www.getyourguide.com/s/?q=Philippines&date_from=2016-03-19&date_to=2016-03-26
> 
> Was wondering how reasonable the prices were especially with the travel involved in some of them... or if it's a matter of looking elsewhere once I hit the ground running... uh, with my cane?


There is a caveat on the prices. They are "per person". Most of these kinds of packages are for groups. 
For example; the Subic Bay Adventure is priced at $138/pax
If they stuff you with strangers in a 15 passenger van that's a whopping $2070 for a day trip.
So the devil is in the details. Ask how many are in a group? What vehicle will be used? Who takes care of the drivers meals? Who pays for the toll, parking and fuel fees?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

galactic said:


> There is a caveat on the prices. They are "per person". Most of these kinds of packages are for groups.
> For example; the Subic Bay Adventure is priced at $138/pax
> If they stuff you with strangers in a 15 passenger van that's a whopping $2070 for a day trip.
> So the devil is in the details. Ask how many are in a group? What vehicle will be used? Who takes care of the drivers meals? Who pays for the toll, parking and fuel fees?


Thanks Dex! I'd already figured that it was a per person deal, which was fine being I would be doing most of the wandering by myself while my wife is tied up with her conferences. However, that was great information with the questions to ask before booking any tour... just more to be aware of (the "Devil" & the "details") before doing any kind of business there.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

galactic said:


> So the devil is in the details.


I always expect things are somehow going to cost more than the given or quote as the small details or the neglected to be mentioned items seem to be a way to collect a bit more from the customer. Even all-inclusive prices of tours and such always seem to wind up in the range of 1/3 as much along with the original price. Seems to be the way of doing business here. 

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Just a warning about bottled water, this has been mentioned several times before but there are two types of bottled water available, mineral and purified. Mineral water is not guaranteed to be safe, always choose purified water. It will say on the bottle if it is. Absolute and Wilkins are two to look out for.


You made a very good point! The small Philippine store near my home sells Wilkins water for baby formula. New born infant milk (if bottle fed) should use this and my baby doctor told us to use it.
Tony


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Phil_expat said:


> You made a very good point! The small Philippine store near my home sells Wilkins water for baby formula. New born infant milk (if bottle fed) should use this and my baby doctor told us to use it.
> Tony


I think the water here might be hard to figure out and the soda in glass bottles May not be much better. I've seen the process and the bottles aren't cleaned very well before being filled. With that being said, stick to beer. 

I of course don't drink. My wife has always made sure that I am safe With drinking water. Foreigners stomachs just can't handle most water here. I also stick to plastic soda bottles when ever I can. I have found that most soda is cheaper than water anyway. Of course it shows on my piggy bank.

One other word of caution. If you do get hit With the urge to make the mad dash to the CR (WC or restroom), be aware that there not be tissue available and I haven't seen a bidet since I've been here. Luckily I have been privy to a dipper. TP, don't leave home without it. I keep done tissue With me just in case.

Also if no One mentioned it, 35° C with 70% humidity is a killer. Keep a handkerchief With you to wipe the sweat off your brow. 

I would Also pack a small bottle of hand sanitizer. Thing aren't germ free here. The first month here I found out the hard way. I should have paid attention when the locals ask use alcohol to wash their hands. So it was self inflicted. 

Don't let anyone put a damper on your trip though from all the warnings. This is a beautiful country and the people are very friendly. Just be cautious like you would anywhere in the world. And just think it's not as bad as Egypt.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Donwarner87 said:


> I think the water here might be hard to figure out and the soda in glass bottles May not be much better. I've seen the process and the bottles aren't cleaned very well before being filled. With that being said, stick to beer.
> 
> I of course don't drink. My wife has always made sure that I am safe With drinking water. Foreigners stomachs just can't handle most water here. I also stick to plastic soda bottles when ever I can. I have found that most soda is cheaper than water anyway. Of course it shows on my piggy bank.
> 
> ...


I always carry a packet or two tissues just in case. You will find make locals carry a face cloth which they will put over there nose when travelling to filter the diesel fumes. They will also use it after washing tp dry themselves, yes that is what the bucket of water is for. You also use it to flush, that's the bucket of water not the face cloth. Also seats are rare as the porcelene is always warm.


----------



## whipster_99 (Feb 12, 2016)

Howler said:


> Hello -
> 
> At least I'm fluent in Spanish for what that's worth!


it's worth next to nothing. Today almost nobody speaks Spanish in the Philippines. Although a hundred-plus years ago there was a tiny number of Filipinos, an elite, who did speak Spanish, and it was in fact the language which the instigators of the 19th century Philippines revolution used among and between themselves, that tiny number, which was very small to begin with, has now reduced to almost zero. 

the Philippines is unique in that it was the only one of the colonies of the former Spanish empire, where the Spanish language did not become widely spoken.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Electrical Outlet Connections*

Guys, thanks for a lot of great advice & insights... you've made my planning a lot easier & increased my anticipation of a great time once we get there. Tomorrow is the big day for travel!

Something my wife brought up: Are the electrical outlets & power the same as in the US for connecting (plug-in) lap-tops, cell phone & iPod rechargers, electric toothbrushes... etc.?

I know they are different in Europe & other parts of the world, but have not seen it discussed for the Philippines. Again, thanks guys - just remember me as your man if you ever decide to travel to Mexico!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howler said:


> Guys, thanks for a lot of great advice & insights... you've made my planning a lot easier & increased my anticipation of a great time once we get there. Tomorrow is the big day for travel!
> 
> Something my wife brought up: Are the electrical outlets & power the same as in the US for connecting (plug-in) lap-tops, cell phone & iPod rechargers, electric toothbrushes... etc.?
> 
> I know they are different in Europe & other parts of the world, but have not seen it discussed for the Philippines. Again, thanks guys - just remember me as your man if you ever decide to travel to Mexico!


Howdy,

Some plugs are the same but many are not. Stop at Walmart etc and get a set of international plug adaptors and that will cover you.

Enjoy the long flights(s) and bring shorts---the hot, humid summer has arrived here.

Jet Lag


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Howler said:


> Guys, thanks for a lot of great advice & insights... you've made my planning a lot easier & increased my anticipation of a great time once we get there. Tomorrow is the big day for travel!
> 
> Something my wife brought up: Are the electrical outlets & power the same as in the US for connecting (plug-in) lap-tops, cell phone & iPod rechargers, electric toothbrushes... etc.?
> 
> I know they are different in Europe & other parts of the world, but have not seen it discussed for the Philippines. Again, thanks guys - just remember me as your man if you ever decide to travel to Mexico!


Power is not the same as US. US is 110v 60Hz, Philippines is 230v 60Hz. Check the voltage rating of any equipment before you connect. Be very careful before you plug in, you could fry it...!!!


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Howler said:


> Guys, thanks for a lot of great advice & insights... you've made my planning a lot easier & increased my anticipation of a great time once we get there. Tomorrow is the big day for travel!
> 
> Something my wife brought up: Are the electrical outlets & power the same as in the US for connecting (plug-in) lap-tops, cell phone & iPod rechargers, electric toothbrushes... etc.?
> 
> I know they are different in Europe & other parts of the world, but have not seen it discussed for the Philippines. Again, thanks guys - just remember me as your man if you ever decide to travel to Mexico!


Voltage: 220 V
Frequency: 60 Hz

You can use your electric appliances in the Philippines, if the standard voltage in your country is in between 220V - 240V (as in the UK, Europe, Australia and most of Asia and Africa). Manufacturers take these small deviations into account. If the standard voltage in your country is in the range of 100V - 127V (as in the US, Canada and most South American countries), you need a power (voltage) converter. To be sure, check the label on the appliance. If it states 'INPUT: 100-240V, 50/60 Hz', it can be used in all countries of the world (like chargers for tablets/laptops, photo cameras, cell phones, toothbrushes).


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

justice said:


> Voltage: 220 V
> Frequency: 60 Hz
> 
> You can use your electric appliances in the Philippines, if the standard voltage in your country is in between 220V - 240V (as in the UK, Europe, Australia and most of Asia and Africa). Manufacturers take these small deviations into account. If the standard voltage in your country is in the range of 100V - 127V (as in the US, Canada and most South American countries), you need a power (voltage) converter. To be sure, check the label on the appliance. If it states 'INPUT: 100-240V, 50/60 Hz', it can be used in all countries of the world (like chargers for tablets/laptops, photo cameras, cell phones, toothbrushes).


As I said, check the voltage rating of your equipment before plugging in.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

hogrider said:


> Power is not the same as US. US is 110v 60Hz, Philippines is 230v 60Hz. Check the voltage rating of any equipment before you connect. Be very careful before you plug in, you could fry it...!!!


Philippines is 220v 60Hz, not 230v if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I knew I could count on you!!


Dan ("Howler")


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

justice said:


> Philippines is 220v 60Hz, not 230v if I'm not mistaken


Doesn't make much difference anyway. They don't maintain very good voltage control. I have found as low as 217 & as high as 243 here where I am. Most all units will tolerate quite a bit of variance.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Doesn't make much difference anyway. They don't maintain very good voltage control. I have found as low as 217 & as high as 243 here where I am. Most all units will tolerate quite a bit of variance.
> 
> Fred


Just what I was going to add Fred. Fact is if your US equipment is 110v you will fry it on 210-240v. Just take care and check.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

All my computer equipment and T.V. are 110-220V and work ok in the Philippines. I did have trouble with my VoIP and had to buy a new power supply (cord) for the original that failed, was 110-220v. I think the power variation is a problem with non-Philippine power cord. Laptops have battery so that is a voltage regulator. I do use a battery backup and voltage regulator now. The output is a clean 220V! I have a friend that ship all his stuff from Europe all worked except for his dishwasher. Europe and the Philippines both use 220V but the frequency is different and that caused the problem but only in this one appliance.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> All my computer equipment and T.V. are 110-220V and work ok in the Philippines. I did have trouble with my VoIP and had to buy a new power supply (cord) for the original that failed, was 110-220v. I think the power variation is a problem with non-Philippine power cord. Laptops have battery so that is a voltage regulator. I do use a battery backup and voltage regulator now. The output is a clean 220V! I have a friend that ship all his stuff from Europe all worked except for his dishwasher. Europe and the Philippines both use 220V but the frequency is different and that caused the problem but only in this one appliance.


Yes I agree Phil about the European appliances. The voltage is OK, but the difference in supply frequency from 50hZ to 60hZ will cause a problem for most white goods, including dishwashers, fridges, washing machines and aircon units. In fact anything that has a motor or compressor.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*My Report (so far...)*

Hi guys -

We got in at near-midnight on Sunday after nearly 30 hours of continuous travel (with a couple of layovers in Dallas & Tokyo). Bone tired, all we cared about was getting to our hotel so my wife could be as fresh as possible for the start of her conference. Sure enough, as soon as we got off the plane & made our way out to the curb we were beset with all sorts of offers of recommendations & "favors". Even when we got a shuttle driver for / from our hotel, he was full of suggestions constantly insisted on stopping to exchange money or eat. I finally got my wife to understand that we could do it later & that he was most likely trying to throw business to other friends or family.

In our room we found outlets for both 110 & 220 volts. Because of your help I checked all of our electronic gear to make they were rated for both, and nothing has blown up so far after being plugged in or charged since last night. Our resort is beautiful but we found out this morning that a 5-Star place comes with 5-Star prices. The breakfast buffet was converted to $41 & some change (in dollars) PER PERSON! After reasoning that her breakfast would be reimbursed, the final cost would be half the total, we swallowed hard & took the plunge. It was a wonderful gastronomic adventure and worth it... at least this once. Afterward, she had to go, so I stayed & finished then wandered outside to read by the beautiful rambling pool by the waterside. After a while I took off my shirt & shoes and took a nice pleasing dip then read another chapter of my book.

Still tired & unsteady on my feet from the trip, I headed for my room to rest & do my physical therapy exercises. This is such an ideal day to rest up so I can take on more adventure as suggested by you all for tomorrow. So far so good, I / we are enjoying it as a reward for surviving the trip. I look forward to some great experiences later this week once I get my bearings! Thanks again for your kind help & suggestions!


"Howler"


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*currency exchange*

How come the Currency Exchange website shows 46.62 Ps per dollar (averaging between 47 & 48 last week)... and our hotel is showing only 43 Ps per dollar? What is considered a good source of information - and now that we are here, where is a good place to get the best exchange?

Just wonderin' (for those places where I don't / can't use my ATM card)


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Howler said:


> How come the Currency Exchange website shows 46.62 Ps per dollar (averaging between 47 & 48 last week)... and our hotel is showing only 43 Ps per dollar? What is considered a good source of information - and now that we are here, where is a good place to get the best exchange?
> 
> Just wonderin' (for those places where I don't / can't use my ATM card)


Mabuhay and welcome.

You could go to the nearest bank and have your money exchanged there,be prepared to wait depending on clients.

Or if you find an SM Mall go inside and look for their currency exchange booth, no waiting same rate as the bank or sometimes 10-20 cents more. Bring your IDs and passport.

P43 on the dollar is highway robbery.

Also, just in case you use your credit/debit cards don't let it off your sight.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Howler said:


> " Even when we got a shuttle driver for / from our hotel, he was full of suggestions constantly insisted on stopping to exchange money or eat.


Most shuttle and even taxi drivers have "agreements" with outside establishments. 
They bring in clients they get commissions.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

SM mall has given me a straight up exchange. I usually exchange in the airport right after arrival. I can use the internet for free at the airport and the mall to check the price and compare it to their rate. I also am able to withdraw from my account in the US for the most current exchange rate. I am also fortunate to be able to purchase anything without a fee from my home bank. 

The First thing my wife told me when I was staying in the hotel here was don't eat at the hotel that it was to expensive. In fact she made me promise to walk across the street to eat at McDonald's. One thing I learned a long time ago from every country I've been in was to watch the locals, especially the high school and college kids. For instance in Italy I would see all the kids walking around eating pizza, I followed the line and wound up finding the best pizza Florence had to offer. Worked in Toulon France also, a smashed sandwich sounds do good right now. The other thing I would do is ask the guy selling t-shirts where he would eat lunch. I walked in the place he suggested and everyone eating there was a local and the serving sizes were huge and delicious. You probably know this from living in Mexico though. The best tacos are from the worst place you can imagine or street vendor and you definitely don't want to know what is in them. Street vendors are the same at every port in the world, but tread lightly, you don't have the sacrificial lamb (shore buddy) to do the first taste test. Try the inasal, Camote and banana que. I haven't gone wrong yet, but I'm sure it will catch up with me.

One other thing I would recommend. Get a pepaid SIM card for both you and your spouse. That way you can keep in touch while your here and she can keep tabs on you.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Howler. 
I answered all your messages and requirement requests via FB messenger. 
I hope you have a great time for the rest of the week with my partner in Manila. 
Im sure all will be fine but if anything unexpected arises just contact me.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*My Report (Day 2)*

Day 2 (Tuesday):

Today I got a little more adventurous and hired a driver to show me around the area based on your recommendations. The driver, Arvin Chan, was highly recommended by Galactica who runs a similar service up in the Subic Bay area. We spent some time wandering the city area looking for a couple of items to buy from the street vendors while avoiding to temptation to sample food sold from the sidewalks & streets. We started with breakfast at JolliBee where I learned a little about Manila’s delicious answer to America’s McDonald’s. Later Arvin recommended a great Philippine restaurant in a mall that I can’t even recall where or what name it was called. Even so, this set up our ritual of ordering different items, then combining them as if we were eating a family meal. This gave me a chance to sample various items at each meal. 

The highlights of the day included a thorough exploration of Intramuros & Fort Santiago, ending with a tour of the American WWII cemetery. Although I’m not completely sure, I think we found my grandfather’s name on the wall of sailors lost at sea during the war. All in all, it was a great day – but “Wow!!” is all I can say about the city traffic!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*My Report (Day 3)*

Day 3 (Wednesday):

For some reason I’m drawing a blank of what I did on Wednesday. I know had Arvin pick me up again and off we went throughout the city. Arvin was a great host, knowledgeable & excellent for conversation as he showed me more of the history & notable areas of town. Having started late there really wasn’t enough time to go out of town, but we still had a couple of great meals & discussed where to go with my wife once she was done with her conference. 

We arrived back at the hotel at about 9pm to find the conference over earlier than planned. Arvin called later to confirm our plans for the next day.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*My Report (Day 4)*

Day 4 (Thursday):

Today was a great day to get out of town & see some of the natural beauty of the Philippines. This was my wife’s first day out with me, so it was difficult to not try to see everything at once. We chose to go see what the talk was about Tagaytay & the Taal Volcano. The trip was wonderful & relaxing – especially away from the Manila traffic jams. I saw several places along the way that looked like great places to settle down into – mainly I remember Santa Rosa & some of the housing developments nearby before getting to Tagaytay. The scenery was breathtaking from way up on the bench overlooking the volcano & lake of Taal. Arvin took us to a nice outdoor restaurant that specialized in bulalo and lots of seafood. The day was beautiful, warm with a nice light breeze to accompany us while we ate & took plenty of pictures.

Once filled with a great lunch, we went down the winding narrow roads that descended to the lakeside, coming to rest at a place where we could rent a boat to take us to the island. Arvin was able to establish that the prices were standardized among the operators at the lake where we could pay the cost of a boat, guide, then the horses & additional guides who would take us to the top of the hill to see the lake with the crater in the middle of the bigger lake. The operators were very careful with getting me into the boat without falling or getting wet… cane & all. The trip across was cool & refreshing; then there were lots of helping hands to get off the boat & mounted onto a horse for the climb. I agreed to pay an extra $400P just to have an extra person walk up the hill beside the horse, who I could lean on for additional balance.

The climb took us more than half an hour, but the view was worth it once we got to the top of the… mountain(?) to look into the volcano’s caldera. We were able to relax & take photos for as long as we needed – and encouraged to look over the souvenirs that awaited us when we had nowhere else to go. Besides the wonderful views, it was hot as Hell because of the volcanic activity going on under our feet. I was surprised to understand that there were more than 5000 horses, and another 10,000+ people living on the island! Once we had our fill, it was back downhill on the horses to the boats & across the lake again to our waiting vehicle. Arvin made the whole adventure with us – I could think of leaving him out of all the fun!

We were all dog-tired when we got back to town after dark. Arvin & I hit the Inasal’s located beside the JolliBee’s where we had breakfast the day before. My wife was so tired, she stayed to sleep in the van while we got some barbecued chicken on a stick – and a to-go order for her to eat at the hotel. What can I say, but it was another great day-long adventure in paradise!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*My Report (Day 5)*

Day 5 (Friday):

Ohhhhh…!! As fun as the previous day was, there was no way we were going to be up for trying to take in Hidden Valley today. Instead, my wife wanted to see the LDS Temple (Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints… “Mormon”) in Queson City. This took up most of the day for us, but we also learned the value of choosing your transportation wisely. We decided to take a taxi arranged by the hotel to the SM Asian Mall for breakfast. The driver waited for us there while we ate, then took us on to the temple. The hotel charged $750P per hour for 2 hours; then the driver offered to wait at the temple for another $700P per hour as a discount. Not knowing how long we would be there, we declined the cabbie’s offer figuring we could get another cab back when we were ready.

The temple grounds were lovely with flowers & decorative trees from all over the Philippine islands. We met a lot of people from all over the Philippines who also came for ordinance sessions in the temple, many inviting us to visit their homes or towns where they lived. Too bad we just didn’t have time to take some of them up on their offers of hospitality. Afterward, we were able to eat in a small café set up across the street from the temple, then had help in getting a taxi back to our hotel. The trip back took nearly two hours, due to the traffic; but only cost us $395P as charged on the meter. Once back at the hotel, we were too tired to try to go elsewhere for dinner so we decided to order a la carte down in the restaurant, thinking it would cost us far less than the buffet. As if we didn’t learn from our mistake the first morning, the dinner ended up still costing us nearly $70 (US)… yes, 5 star accommodations, 5 star prices.

(Oh yes, so far so good - we have sampled a lot of the food & drink here without getting sick. We'll keep knocking on wood and choosing carefully where to eat!)


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*My Report (Day 6... and gone)*

Day 6 (Saturday):

Today was our last day before having to return to the US, but it also turned out to be our longest day. As we started packing in the morning, we discussed several places that we / my wife had not seen yet – chiefly Intramuros & Makati; so we called in Arvin once more to drive us & show us around for one last time. Arvin took us around the Intramuros area walls showing us some of the historic buildings & making a stop at the cathedral. At Fort Santiago I was able to take a break and send my wife to see the rest of the fort, the museum & river with Arvin. While waiting for them at the movie presentation, I also explored a little more on top of a section of the wall, a baluarte outside where there was a golf course & restaurant, then lose myself in my book of Sudoku puzzles. I must say how struck & taken we were with the many parallels in culture & history between the Philippines and Mexico based on the Spanish occupation of 400 years. Our fluency in Spanish came in handy while checking out the museums and the stories about Rezal, Bonifacio & Aguinaldo.

After seeing all we could of the fort & area, Arvin suggested the Manila Ocean Park with the aquarium & great restaurants. We got there too late to take in most of the shows with the sea animals, but we did take in a great place to eat… I think the place was called “Gus’ Restaurant”. Here we did our family thing, as we’d done all week – and I finally got to order “halo halo” for dessert! Afterward we wandered the market set up inside the mall area and watched a couple of amazing magicians who tried to sell us all of their wares promising us that we could do the same tricks as well as they could. We got back to the hotel at about 8pm, tired but satisfied with how our day went – and our overall stay in the Philippines. It was difficult to say goodbye to Arvin. He was our companion through it all, like he was part of the family. We truly felt cared for, treated fairly & protected by him. He promised to call later in the evening to make sure we had transportation to the airport in the morning. HOWEVER…

Once we got inside the hotel, we found out that our reservation had ended on this day, and that our room had been reserved by another party who had not arrived yet. Geez, nobody had bothered to tell us this the day before, or in the morning before we left to see Intramuros! To make things more difficult, there were no other rooms available in the hotel for us and it was getting too late to find another hotel to stay in for the rest of the evening until time to go to the airport at 5am. So, we finished packing & checked out unceremoniously at about 10pm to go to the airport. It wasn’t the first time I’d spent the night in an airport, but it sure was an anticlimactic way to finish our wonderful time in the Philippines. We managed to gut it out on the hard metal seats until time to take off… and of course, as I write this several days later – I’m STILL jet-lagged as Hell! Either way, the whole adventure was more than worth it, made all the better by having met & employed the services of Arvin Chan as our guide & driver.

A BIG “Thanks!” is in order to all of you on the forum who contributed helpful comments, advice & experiences in answer to my questions & concerns. You all certainly helped make it a great time for us, too! Thanks again, feel free to holler & allow me to return the favor if any of you ever end up here in Tulsa – or in Mexico. It would be a pleasure to host you in our home surroundings!


Sincerely,


Dan Hilbert ("Howler")
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comprehensive day by day, blow by blow account of your first ever trip here in the Philippines. 
Faith did not smile for us to meet personally but through Arvin I believe you've met my personality as well.
Arvin called me up the night after you last met and he said that you were one of his great clients.
Thanks for trusting us.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

There are several tours available here in Manila and they are all reliable if you use the licensed tours and they are not expensive. If you do not like the heat and humidity, there are some taxi services that also provide tours with air conditioning. You can even get private tours for a very reasonable price and the driver's are quite knowledgeable. There are forts, historical sites and WWII sites all around the city...

All though for the ultimate experience if you had the time, would be a trip to the east side of the Visayas, (on the eastern shore about mid way on Leyte Island), and walk in the footsteps of General MacArthur where he and his battalion came ashore and ran the Japanese Army out of the Philippines...extremely rich in vintage WWII history!

As a Navy man you might even appreciate the left overs of Super Typhoon Yolanda where a huge cargo ship was shoved more than 6 kilometers from the ocean into Tacloban City. Can you imagine the raw power of the storm surge it took to lift up and shove a ship that size on shore that far? WOW...I can't even fathom or calculate how much energy that would have taken. It is a site to see that's for sure and it is in the same neck of the woods as the MacArthur monuments.

Welcome to the Philippines and enjoy your stay here...


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

galactic said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive day by day, blow by blow account of your first ever trip here in the Philippines.
> Faith did not smile for us to meet personally but through Arvin I believe you've met my personality as well.
> Arvin called me up the night after you last met and he said that you were one of his great clients.
> Thanks for trusting us.


Hey Galactic! Many, many thanks for recommending Arvin for us!! He turned out to be the perfect host, driver, cultural ambassador & guide!! I've suggested he get onto the forum where he could have a presence for other visitors like me, so hopefully we'll see more of him on here. Certainly, if meeting him was like meeting YOUR personality - then I'd be just as delighted to finally meet you in person, just as I'd be delighted to see Arvin again, too.

I sincerely wish you guys the best for you & your families - and for what you do for others (like me). Come on over to this side of the world sometime so I can cheerfully return the favor!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> There are several tours available here in Manila and they are all reliable if you use the licensed tours and they are not expensive. If you do not like the heat and humidity, there are some taxi services that also provide tours with air conditioning. You can even get private tours for a very reasonable price and the driver's are quite knowledgeable. There are forts, historical sites and WWII sites all around the city...


We'd checked out the tours offered through our hotel, but they seemed a bit overpriced for more than one person, and a bit impersonal in their approach. I didn't find another source for tours once there, although I'm sure there were others that would have been better. For me it was a matter of time & just knowing where to look.

*Donwarner87* had mentioned in an earlier post that he hired a driver & car for the day for a reasonable price, which I thought was a good idea, too. *Galactic* contacted me with a recommendation for his friend *Arvin Chan* who also drives tourists around in between being an Uber driver. He only charged us $3000P a day... a little more for the out of town trip(s); and we took care of his meals. Arvin was a great choice for us - he was very personable, safe, knowledgeable, honest and protective of us. He had a new Toyota van that he had purchased last October, so it was comfortable, clean and air-conditioned. You could see he was sincere in trying to provide a quality experience for his clients. I can highly recommend him for anyone else needing a driver or tour guide.



Cebu Citizen said:


> All though for the ultimate experience if you had the time, would be a trip to the east side of the Visayas, (on the eastern shore about mid way on Leyte Island), and walk in the footsteps of General MacArthur where he and his battalion came ashore and ran the Japanese Army out of the Philippines...extremely rich in vintage WWII history!


I really wish that I had the time to have done all of that! The best day(s) to have don so, were days I got started a little late because of the jet-lag... then afterward, my wife wasn't so interested because she had her "wish list". Still, seeing the American Cemetery at Fort Bonifacio was a very solemn experience, which in a sense brought all of the WWII history that happened there to a quiet & reverential point. The next time I get there, I will definitely have Corregidor & Visayas on my short list to see & experience. By then, there will probably be US military bases again in Subic Bay & elsewhere which will be great places to visit, too.



Cebu Citizen said:


> As a Navy man you might even appreciate the left overs of Super Typhoon Yolanda where a huge cargo ship was shoved more than 6 kilometers from the ocean into Tacloban City. Can you imagine the raw power of the storm surge it took to lift up and shove a ship that size on shore that far? WOW...I can't even fathom or calculate how much energy that would have taken. It is a site to see that's for sure and it is in the same neck of the woods as the MacArthur monuments.


Wow!! That will be something else to add to our list to see next time! My wife's conference was about the effects of climate change & its influence in natural disasters - and how the Philippines, in particular, has been affected by them. I'm sure that next time she'd love to see this & Mt. Pinatubo, too! Thanks for the recommendations - hope to see or meet you our next time!


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

*Should be a sticky?*

As I stated in another post, I'm doing lots of research. I've read many posts and watched hours of videos. This thread may be more valuable and comprehensive than all of that. I read the whole thing and enjoyed every minute of it. This could be a basic primer/guide for anyone anticipating a first trip or fact finding mission. Excellent resource. Thanks to the OP and everyone who has contributed so far.


----------

